# Tchaikovsky - Op. 35 - Violin Concerto in D major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Violin: Julia Fischer (1983-)
Dirigent: Yakov Kreizberg (1959-2011)
Russian National Orchestra
Recording: 2010


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I voted excellent, love all 3 movements. The 2nd movement is beautiful, the 3rd exciting as hell, and the first movement combines those qualities to make one amazing work. As you could have guessed Heifetz is my favourite recording of this work, but I’ve listened to that recording so many times I would love recommendations on some other recordings that are good. The Tchaikovsky violin concerto is the only one of the major ones that I haven’t branched out in terms of recordings


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Excellent, of course. It's one of the fundamental violin concertos of the classical music canon, and among my personal top five of the genre. It's an 8.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it. My favorite recording so far is Perlman/Ormandy, but I admit I know few recordings of the work (I don't know the Heifetz yet).


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good. Like it, don't really love it, which is my usual reaction to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> I voted excellent, love all 3 movements. The 2nd movement is beautiful, the 3rd exciting as hell, and the first movement combines those qualities to make one amazing work. As you could have guessed Heifetz is my favourite recording of this work, but I’ve listened to that recording so many times I would love recommendations on some other recordings that are good. The Tchaikovsky violin concerto is the only one of the major ones that I haven’t branched out in terms of recordings


Huberman is just as technically impressive in this work as Heifetz but more flexibility and warmth. One of the great concerto performances, both with Steinberg in 1928 and Ormandy in 1946.

I also like Oistrakh/Konwitschny, Milstein/Steinberg, and Vengerov/Abbado.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Xisten267 said:


> Excellent, of course. It's one of the fundamental violin concertos of the classical music canon, and among my personal top five of the genre. It's an 8.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it. My favorite recording so far is Perlman/Ormandy, but I admit I know few recordings of the work (I don't know the Heifetz yet).


I think if you listen to Heifetz you’ll love the work even more, I highly encourage you to. I’ll listen to Perlman/Ormandy, I’m a big fan of Perlman as well


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The work is too histrionic for my tastes - not so good........


----------



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> The work is too histrionic for my tastes - not so good........


Im sorry but I just strongly disagree, I just like it so much...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Superb start to finish. I really prefer more recent, uncut versions, but the old Oistrakh/Ormandy collaboration is pretty hard to pass up.


----------



## Branko (3 mo ago)

EvaBaron said:


> I would love recommendations on some other recordings that are good.


*Yes - Oistrakh/Ormandy/Philadelphia !!!!* Caution: there are about 10 Oistrakh recordings out and about.





But if you want a modern job well done, then leave it to *James Ehnes*/Ashkenazy .

*Nemanja Radulovic* is a bit extravagant, but simply gorgeous.

*Anne-Sophie Mutter*'s second recording with Andre Previn seems highly strung, especially at first with a slightly overactive vibrato, it is a live recording I believe, so perhaps nerves, but I find it nevertheless fantastic. An electrifying event. The piece can take it, I believe. The Tschaik is paired on one CD with her studio Korngold VC which is simply fabulous.

But if you feel adventurous why not try *Kopatchinskaja*/Currentzis ? Personally, I fell about laughing when I heard it the first time. But then.....some people think it's the bees knees. And why not take a fresh look at a well-know work?


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Very good!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

mbhaub said:


> Superb start to finish. I really prefer more recent, uncut versions, but the old Oistrakh/Ormandy collaboration is pretty hard to pass up.


IIRC at least some of the Oistrakh are almost? uncut, in any case considerably less cut than e.g. Heifetz.
My favorite newish one is Repin/Gergiev but it's still not a favorite piece. I don't find it histrionic, in fact, I think it is the best balance Tchaikovsky achieved in purely instrumental music both between symphonic and virtuosic and between "Russian" and "Western" but it's a bit overdone for me nevertheless (and too much fiddling fireworks I tend to find tiring) and I find the earlier piano concert #1 "fresher".


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Hanslick was often wrong. But sometimes he was right.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Excellent. Tchaikovsky showed to have a lot of skills for concertos, so it's a shame that he didn't compose more works of this kind.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent!

Favorite recordings include those by Lisa Batiashvili with the Staatskapelle Berlin and Barenboim, and Kyung Wha Chung with the LSO and Previn.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted : Excellent. the young Johan Dalene made a record nots so long ago, out of this world .


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are two versions I really like that have not been mentioned yet:

Mullova/Ozawa/Boston Symphony
Quint/Panteleev/Sofia Philharmonic


----------

